# Good wheelset for long tours



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll be getting a new Specialized Roubaix Elite SL2 as my touring bike. At 6'4" and 245pnds, I'm concerned that the OEM wheelset will not stand up to my weight for too long. Any suggestions for a good wheelset that works great for Clydesdale riders?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

If those are the CXP22 rims, you're not giving them enough credit. There are rims that are more comfortable to ride for long distances, but overall, those aren't bad rims. In my experience, those are pretty strong. The issue with OEM you might run into is the quality of an OEM build. Personally, I prefer wheels with butted spokes, but a lot of touring specific wheels are built with straight 14 gauge spokes.

There are a lot of other options that are specifically built for touring, there are others that a lot of people just use a lot because the work, and have worked for a long time. A quick search here will give you a wealth of information. 

In general, the same rules of thumb apply for road wheels as for MTB wheels, look at hub design, rim section and spokes, and make the choices that will best fit your riding.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

With the exception of a pair of Shamals from the late 90s, I use wheels built with these rims:
Mavic CXP 30
Ambrosio Focus
Zipp 404
Campy Atlanta '96 
Salsa Delgado Cross 
Velocity DeepV

All are at least 30mms deep (well, except the Salsas, but those are a heavy box rim) and are handbuilt with 32 spokes, 3 cross. None go out of true or break spokes.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

If it's the bike listed here:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52874&menuItemId=0

The wheels should stand up to a good bit of abuse. Like StageHand said, those are tough rims and it looks like 28/32 spokes so as long at they're built well they could surprise you. I'd get the bike loaded up and do a couple of long rides and see what happens. Once you have some miles on them, get them touched up by a good wheel builder and they'll likely give you no problems. 

Of course, if you want to get something totally bulletproof you could get a 36 hole rim in something like the DT TK540 or the Velocity Dyad or Deep V and have them hand built to your favorite sturdy hubs, CK, White Industries, Phil or whatever. 

Probably more important to the life of the wheels is how large a tire you mount. If you can fit a 700x32 or larger on that bike you'll be protecting the rims from the kinds of shock that ends up damaging wheels in the long run.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm bigger than you. I ride Velocity Dyad's laced to Shimano Ultegra hubs with 36 spokes, triple cross. They have held up for 15,000 miles of abuse on Arizona roads. Pair those with 28mm Gatorskin tires as a minimum, and I'd say you're set.

I went bigger with my Fargo, and run 46mm tires. But that's because I take that bike off road a fair bit.

I broke several pairs of Mavic rims, and one pair of Salsa rims before I went to the Velocity wheels. I've been very happy with them.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Velocity Aerohead or Dyad rims, 36 rear, 32 front, 3x, Ultegra hubs. You're set. I've got a pair of Mavic CXP33 rims laced to Ultegra hubs, but haven't put enough miles on them yet to know about their long term durability. But I've had experience with the Aeroheads, and they're primo.


----------



## on board (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a set of CXP 33s. Very good for people our size in my opinion.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

An aero type rim is usually stronger due to it's larger shape (it's how they drive spoke count down on racing wheels). The Dyad rim others have recommended is excellent if you're compelled to change the wheels.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Velocity Dyads or Blunts are a good choice. A good friend who is 220+ and who tows a 300-400 pound bike trailer for work has a pair of Blunts that have held up nicely.

My GF and I have had very good luck with DT Swiss rims. We are both little, but their 29er rims seem very stout. We have both had multiple wheels go 10k+ miles. Mavic rims have generally been pretty solid as well. 

General advice is 36 spoke, 3 cross with a good, well-tensioned hand build. If you are really concerned you could probably get some 40 or 48 spoke hubs and build up tandem rims. You can build a really bomb proof 48 spoke wheel. 

Others have mentioned it too, but a bigger tire can promote longer rim life. A 35+ would probably be a good start for touring. With heavier riders trying to save much weight off of wheels just ends up meaning more breakdowns in my experience as a mechanic. Just get something hand built and stout and you should be set.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is what I use and have no problem with them what so ever.:thumbsup: 

http://www.mavic.com/en/product/rims/road-triathlon/rims/A-719


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Velocity makes great rims. I use Deep Vees 32X3 front & rear. Indestructible.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I had some 36H Velocity Dyad - Ultegra wheels built for my commuter-touring bike. So far they have been trouble-free riding about 110 commutes, 2300 miles on that bike. They are heavier than the Open Pro - Ultegra wheels on my other bikes, which is noticeable when riding a lot of hills, but if you are looking for touring wheels the Dyads are a great choice. They are significantly lighter than Mavic's touring rim, the A719.

My best advice to your would be to talk to a good, experienced wheel builder. You might pay a little more but his/her recommendations should be worth a lot. Also, a good wheel-building job is more important than component choices (within reason).


----------

